# just moved to dubai!



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

hello all

I hope people of Dubai on the internet are as friendly as they are in real life 

I just got a job in Dubai and currently living with a relative.
I will be working in Jabal-Ali so I am searching for an apartment near by that will cost me between 1500-2800 derhams per month "which till now seems hard".

I did a little bit of research and read few threads here and there, but I still have unanswered questions on housing and activities in Dubai hopefully you guys can help me answer.

1) Most apartments I found are located in international city, how is the traffic between it and jabal ali? is it good living there in general?

2)what should I be careful of when renting an apartment ?

3) any suggestions for other good locations in dubai near jabal ali?

3) for a young outgoing person who doesn't have many connects here and open for everything , what kind of places or activities are best to meet new people?" will be going to the gym"

thank you for reading


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

nagib_91 said:


> hello all
> 
> I hope people of Dubai on the internet are as friendly as they are in real life
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
If Dubai had a place that you could nickname the Bronx - it would probably be International City!
It is also a bit far from Jebel Ali.
You should consider Sports City area or Motor City - they are nearer Jebel Ali and have a better feel about them!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> If Dubai had a place that you could nickname the Bronx - it would probably be International City!
> It is also a bit far from Jebel Ali.
> ...


thanks for the advice most likely I will be searching in motor city or sports city from now on


----------



## robertharker (Oct 7, 2013)

I am also moving to Dubai next month, I've been looking around Dubai Marina. Any other areas you can all recommend?


----------



## mo2men (Mar 15, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> hello all
> 
> I hope people of Dubai on the internet are as friendly as they are in real life
> 
> ...


international city is to far from jabel ali 
you can search in dubizzle.com


----------



## mo2men (Mar 15, 2014)

robertharker said:


> I am also moving to Dubai next month, I've been looking around Dubai Marina. Any other areas you can all recommend?


you can looking around Al Barsha also


----------



## Enzoo (May 15, 2012)

al barsha seems like a good place where you can find a decent room and there are lots of flats there. im pretty sure you can find a good decent room within your budget


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

couldn't find anything on bashar can anyone link me up to a website for al bashar apartments?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Justrentals dot com


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Justrentals dot com


thanks but I want apartments in al barsha withing 30,000 40,000 price range



anyone has any experience with sports city???


----------



## RandomDude (Mar 7, 2014)

nagib_91 said:


> thanks but I want apartments in al barsha withing 30,000 40,000 price range
> 
> 
> 
> anyone has any experience with sports city???



Try a place called IMPZ, try discovery Gardens.

It seems you are on a budget, so you might consider shared apartments.

Ask your colleuges where they are staying.

Sports,Barsha,Discovery Gardens, etc are the same.

There is really a cheap place, called al Khail Gate, it is mostly for low paid staff.

Internalt city will be too far, keep in mind that the majority of Jabal Ali people live in Sharjah because they are underpaid.


----------



## nagib_91 (Mar 14, 2014)

RandomDude said:


> Try a place called IMPZ, try discovery Gardens.
> 
> It seems you are on a budget, so you might consider shared apartments.
> 
> ...



thank you for your help it's really appreciated. I am thinking of taking an apartment then share it with someone

most likely will be looking today in sports city I heard good things about it.


----------

